# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Vịnh Cam Ranh Nha Trang

## nhatrangcity081

Theo nhiều nhà địa lý quốc tế, có 3 cảng biển tự nhiên tốt nhất thế giới là San Francisco (Mỹ), Rio de Janéro (Brazil) và Cam Ranh của Việt Nam.



Có thể nói vịnh Cam Ranh là tài nguyên vô giá mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho vùng đất này. Theo tài liệu đã được công bố, vịnh Cam Ranh diện tích hơn 60 km2, chỗ rộng nhất khoảng 6 km, ăn sâu vào nội địa chừng 12 km, thông với biển bởi một cửa rộng khoảng 3 km. Phần lớn vịnh có độ sâu từ 18-32 mét, tàu trên 3 vạn tấn có thể vào bất cứ lúc nào. Vịnh có ưu điểm là chỉ cách đường hàng hải quốc tế 1 giờ tàu biển (cảng Hải Phòng cách 18 giờ). Thủy triều trong vịnh khá đều đặn, hằng ngày hai con nước lên xuống tương đối đúng giờ. Đặc điểm hải dương này có ý nghĩa rất lớn về kinh tế và kỹ thuật hàng hải. Về địa chất hải dương, đáy vịnh gần như bằng phẳng, cấu tạo bởi loại cát pha bùn khá chắc, thuận tiện cho việc thả neo. Vịnh Cam Ranh được bán đảo che chắn nên khá kín gió, là nơi trú bão tốt cho tàu thuyền. Phía ngoài vịnh có một số đảo và cù lao án ngữ, trong đó có điểm cao thuận tiện cho việc xây dựng hệ thống đèn biển và ra-đa hàng hải.




Bán đảo Cam Ranh dài khoảng 12 km, với hơn 10.000 ha rừng, hồ nước ngọt lớn và nhiều bãi tắm tuyệt đẹp, trong đó nhiều bãi tắm có thể khai thác quanh năm. Với phong cảnh nên thơ, bán đảo Cam Ranh được xem là nơi có tiềm năng du lịch lớn. Trên bán đảo có 1 đường băng sân bay (dài 3.045m rộng 45m), 3 đường lăn sân đỗ dài từ 600m đến 1.200m, rộng từ 250m đến 280m) có thể tiếp nhận cùng lúc 10 máy bay vận tải cỡ lớn. Hệ thống đường sá, kho bãi, hạ tầng kỹ thuật trên bán đảo rất thuận lợi cho việc xây dựng một đặc khu kinh tế.




Trước thế kỷ 20, Cam Ranh còn là một vùng đất rất ít người ở. Năm 1939, toàn quyền Đông Dương Pháp ban hành nghị định thành lập địa lý hành chính Ba Ngòi. Năm 1965, thị xã Cam Ranh được thành lập do cắt một phần đất của quận Cam Lâm. Đến năm 1970, thị xã Cam Ranh tiếp tục được củng cố với hai quận Bắc và Nam.




Ngày 18-10-1946, thị xã Cam Ranh là nơi diễn ra cuộc hội kiến giữa Hồ Chủ tịch và cao ủy Pháp D’Argenlieu. Cuộc gặp gỡ được tổ chức trên thiết giáp hạm Suffren, có các vị chỉ huy hải, lục, không quân Pháp và nhà báo nước ngoài.




Từ năm 1965 - 1972, Mỹ đã xây dựng Cam Ranh thành một căn cứ quân sự được bảo vệ “bất khả xâm phạm” để làm căn cứ tiếp liệu và khí tài quân sự cho chiến tranh, đồng thời khống chế hành lang phía tây Thái Bình Dương. Vào lúc cao điểm, sân bay quân sự Cam Ranh có tần suất hạ cánh và cất cánh cao nhất thế giới. Tuy nhiên bộ đội đặc công tinh nhuệ của ta đã từng đột kích thành công vào căn cứ này, đốt cháy máy bay C130 và cho nổ kho bom của Mỹ. Năm 1978, Liên Xô thuê lại căn cứ Cam Ranh với thời hạn kết thúc năm 2004, nhưng đã rút sớm hai năm.




Sau năm 1975, Cam Ranh được tổ chức lại là đơn vị hành chính cấp thị trấn và huyện cho đến năm 2000. Thị xã Cam Ranh được tái lập năm 2000 trên cơ sở thị trấn Ba Ngòi có diện tích tự nhiên 690km2, dân số khoảng 209.000 người. Hiện có 27 phường, xã với năm hồ, công trình thủy lợi cung cấp nước ngọt tiêu dùng và tưới tiêu.


Ngoài thương mại, Cam Ranh phải được xây dựng để phục vụ du khách và tàu bè nước ngoài. Hành khách có thể dễ dàng rời Cam Ranh đi du lịch tiếp Sài Gòn, Đà Lạt, Angkor, Phnom Penh, Bangkok




Từ trước đến nay thì cả Mỹ và Trung Quốc đều nhòm ngó đến quân cảng Cam Ranh và Mỹ đã ngỏ ý muốn thuê lại cảng này. Đến nay quân cảng Cam Ranh vẫn hoàn toàn năm trong sự kiểm soát của việt nam. Cảng Cam Ranh mãi mãi vẫn là bến bờ thân yêu nối liền giữa Hoàng Sa - Trường Sa với Việt nam.


Du khách du lịch Nha Trang đừng bỏ qua tham quan và du lịch Vịnh Cam Ranh tại Nha Trang bạn nhé.

----------


## ngocty

Tuyệt quá, Lại muốn vào Nha Trang nữa rồi, Hẹn mùa hè nhé

----------


## chutichht

đọc tin tức này xong mình cũng muốn đi ghê !!

----------

